# Dying to know results of latest labs?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone else try to predict what they will be? It drives me crazy from the time I get the blood drawn to the time I see the doctor, trying to figure out what might be up.

This time around: I wonder if I have gone a bit hyper. Current med: 75 of Synthroid. Or, maybe a bit of peri-menopause (I'm 45.5) thrown in for ha has?

Symptoms:

Skipped (or late) period
Swollen breasts
Larger appetite - especially for carbs
No more constipation
Actually broke a sweat yesterday
Bloated
Cranky and very PMS-y

I had been ripping along, losing weight, feeling good (except for constipation, and a couple of late periods), appetite in check. Then, I went on vacation, and ate like a monster. Since then, I've had all of the symptoms listed above.

Any thoughts on these symptoms? I'm making myself crazy thinking about what they might be. Definitely not pregnant.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Does anyone else try to predict what they will be? It drives me crazy from the time I get the blood drawn to the time I see the doctor, trying to figure out what might be up.
> 
> This time around: I wonder if I have gone a bit hyper. Current med: 75 of Synthroid. Or, maybe a bit of peri-menopause (I'm 45.5) thrown in for ha has?
> 
> ...


Sounds more hypo in symptoms to me.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Why don't you simply have your doctor write "cc to pt" on the lab order and this way you can get the results a day or so later?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

That's a great idea - I didn't know I could do that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Does anyone else try to predict what they will be? It drives me crazy from the time I get the blood drawn to the time I see the doctor, trying to figure out what might be up.
> 
> This time around: I wonder if I have gone a bit hyper. Current med: 75 of Synthroid. Or, maybe a bit of peri-menopause (I'm 45.5) thrown in for ha has?
> 
> ...


{{{{Heidi}}}} I really think the vacation disrupted your system big-time.

Will be most anxious to see your labs and results when they come in and what the doc has to say and/or offer re the edema or bloat whichever the case may be.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, the vacation really messed me up. I was GREAT until the vacation. I don't know if it was the sun, the food or what. I'll let you all know what the doctor says. I'd like some answers - we're going away again in September and I don't want to repeat this again.


----------

